# how much hydroton?



## tchashow

im doing dwc in 6 inch net pots. how much hydroton would i need? would a 10 liter bag be enough or should i get the 50 liter?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Making me do math when I'm high...no guarantees here.  Someone else needs to double check my figures  .

The 6" net pots I have are 4" deep.  That makes them about 113 cu in.  One liter is about 61 cu in.  So you need about 2 liters per 6" net pot.

I think :48:


----------



## diablo_cannabis

im not sure of the diameter at the bottom of the net pot being that it is tapered. assuming it is 5" and the top 6" the height 4".

r = 5"
R = 6"
h = 4"

the approx volume of the pot is

V  =  pi*h/12(R²+r²+Rr)

V = (12.56)/12 (36 + 25 + 30)

V = 95.29 cu. in. or 1.5L per pot

but are you gonna be using rockwool also? what size? 1" cubes 4" cubes??
you will need to subtract the volume of the cube.

Volume of the cube:

V = l * w * h

V = 4" * 4" *4"

V= 64 cu. in. or about 1.04L

so the vacant volume for hydroton would be 1.5L - 1.0L = *0.5L per pot.*


----------



## pcduck

Depends on how many net pots you will be using.


----------



## tchashow

10 net pots. hey diablo, where'd u get that formula for volume. if it is correct your math is wrong. you have written V = pi*h/3(R²+r²+Rr) and Rr means R x r and it's not 61 it would be 35. i think you added together the totals of R^2 and r^2. but thanx 4 the help everybody. i think im just gonna buy the 50 liter bag as it is cheaper than buying 2 bags of 10 liter hydroton.


----------



## diablo_cannabis

tchashow said:
			
		

> 10 net pots. hey diablo, where'd u get that formula for volume. if it is correct your math is wrong. you have written V = pi*h/3(R²+r²+Rr) and Rr means R x r and it's not 61 it would be 35. i think you added together the totals of R^2 and r^2. but thanx 4 the help everybody. i think im just gonna buy the 50 liter bag as it is cheaper than buying 2 bags of 10 liter hydroton.



thanks dude, i worked it out on paper first and then posted it. the parts in red are what i corrected.

the solution is still the same.

good luck bro.


----------



## tchashow

no, thank _YOU._


----------

